
Apollo AGC Restoration Part 1 [video] - kens
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KSahAoOLdU
======
theclaw
This is amazing to see - completely unpotted AGC! I've been following
Curiousmarc's channel for a while and it's great to see this. Anyone
interested in AGC stuff might also want to check out this video from the 34th
Chaos Communication Congress that exhaustively explains how it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7Lfh5SKUQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7Lfh5SKUQ)

